# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cabras en la presa del Cenajo

## santy

El pasado día 2, en un pequeño ratejo que tenía libre, me bajé a dar una vuelta rápida a la presa del Cenajo, nada más salir del tunel, me encontré a esta familia de paseo, estaban casi en el centro de la presa y salieron corriendo, pero al llegar al final, se relajaron y se fueron tranquilamente dejándome sacarles unas fotos medio decentes.




Aquí el macho posando.





La familia marchándose no muy estresada.



Y por último la hembra pensando ¿que hará el tonto este?



Espero que os gusten. Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-ene-2014),HUESITO (22-ene-2014),Los terrines (22-ene-2014),perdiguera (24-ene-2014),Varanya (04-feb-2014),willi (22-ene-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Santy por las fotos, me gusta el pose de la tercera foto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy bonitas fotos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

